# Blue Book Value



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

out of pure curiosity: whats the blue book value on a s14 now a days? and what are ppl selling them for? if they are cheap, i'm thinking of some big plans for a 240. i really like the RB25DET swap and the KA24DET mod.... let me know, thanks


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

it actually depends on the options you want in the car, the year, the mileage, etc. You can check it out, atkbb.com


----------

